# Are canon lenses cheaper than nikon ?



## ~myStical~ (Jul 3, 2011)

Are canon dslrs and lenses cheaper than nikon products ?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 3, 2011)

I

Don't

Know

A  Search Engine is  useful tool


----------



## adversus (Jul 3, 2011)

Piece for piece they're pretty even, I think.


----------



## vintagecam94 (Jul 3, 2011)

Generally, on the other hand, i saw a nikon and a canon the other day that were similar and were the same price under normal circumstances, but the canon was $50 off. I guess it could depend, but from what i have seen, canon is normally at least a little cheaper


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 3, 2011)

I believe so and they offer rebates that are alot more lucrative during certain parts of the year. 
-
Shoot well, Joe
- 
Shoot Nikon because I like Nikon, get what works for you.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, Canon makes cheaper lenses than Nikon. That is why they come with a one-year warranty, and Nikon lenses come with a five-year warranty. Canon lenses also often cost less than Nikon lenses.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 3, 2011)

Comparing primes of the same maximum aperture, Canon always seems to be slightly cheaper to me.

Although, from what I understand - all Nikon lenses come with a hood.  Only Canon's L lenses come with one.


The price difference is usually small, and even smaller (if not even) if you also buy a hood for the Canon lens.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh don't forget Nikon's backward compatibility also.


----------

